# Kalona...Oh god my poor little fish...



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He's gone! I went to check on him and he was at the bottom of his tank. He didn't move when I poked him with the net at all. His gills weren't moving..

He's gone...Kaida's my survivior. Oh god! I'm so upset right now I was the one who found him!

I think he was too shocked....Please guys send Kaida well wishes and keep him in your prayers that he continues to thrive. He's healthy Kalona wasn't.

Kaida he was flitting around his tank when my dad....Flushed Kalona...It's like he knew I was upset. Oh god I love my little VT. I became so attatched to Kalona...I feel just heartbroken.

He was always floating at the top of the tank and he sunk....And died. 

I'm so upset right now. I'm NEVER letting a waterchange happen at the Petstore again. I think mixed with Kalona being still just a young fish he died of shock...

I feel so horrible!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss maybe he was sick already but not showing it.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

It's okay. I know that I at least made his last days the happiest he's ever had. Kaida's still okay too. It still hurts but at least I know he was happy whilst he was with us still.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thats right


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah. I know he wouldn't want me to be sad and I know he's with my fish from childhood along with my family members and other pets. 

We're planning on eventually getting a new betta soon. (A little girl) But for now Kaida's getting spoiled.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

awww thats so cute


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Abby said:


> awww thats so cute


 Thank you. I also solved the mystery of why Kaida hasn't eaten much today. He spent all night making a bubble nest and spent all night chewing up the bamboo.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL umm is bamboo safe?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Abby said:


> LOL umm is bamboo safe?


 Perfectly safe. It has bite marks from when it was in the aquarium at the petstore. He's already torn a section of it up and is starting on one of the loops. (XD He's a spoiled little fishy.)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol i prefer the all natural plants  i have narrow leaf java fern, flame moss, crypts riccia and anubis's


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Abby said:


> Lol i prefer the all natural plants  i have narrow leaf java fern, flame moss, crypts riccia and anubis's


 Oh it's a live bamboo plant. We weren't sure if the stuff we got was safe so we bought two new ones.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yeh but bamboos not really nautral looking for my tanks lol


----------



## emmab321 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm so srry for ur loss, but i know hes up in the great fishy heaven


----------

